# Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot



## Dierk (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo erstmal,keine Ahnung ob es dieses Thema schon einmal angesprochen wurde.Mich würde interessieren ob schonmal jemand vom Ruderboot aus versucht hat,pelagisch zu angeln.Wenn ja,welches Echolot sollte man dazu benutzen.Vielleicht muss man da nicht gleich riesen Summen ausgeben.Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## fischbär (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Und wo willst Du angeln? Im Atlantik?


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

@fischbär:
 Es geht Dierk nicht um pelagische Fischarten im Salzwasser sondern um im freiwasser stehende Zander/Hechte.

 @Dierk
 ich würde dir zu einem Lowrance Gerät raten, der Sendekegel bei 83khz ist größer als bei Humminbird und das echo wird eher aufgebaut / angedeutet das da was kommt und du hast somit mehr zeit das Boot abzustoppen.


----------



## fischbär (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Dürfte eigentlich egal sein. Entweder ein günstiges z.B. Hook von Lowrance oder aber ein Sidescan Gerät, mit dem sieht man auch Fische neben dem Boot. Downscan ist da aber auch gut, hat ebenfalls einen breiten Kegel.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Pelagisch vom Ruderboot finde ich sportlich. Stelle ich mir problematisch vor sich ja über dem Fisch zu halten.


----------



## Dierk (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Ich würde das gerne mal probieren.Bei dem Gewässer sind leider keinerlei Motoren erlaubt.Deshalb bleibt nur die Möglichkeit mit dem Ruderboot.In Schleswig Holstein macht das auch jemand,soll wohl ganz gut  funktionieren.Darum die Frage nach dem Echolot.Es sollte halt vernünftig funktionieren,aber nicht zu teuer sein.Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag.


----------



## fischbär (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Auch wenn ich sicher gleich wieder von den Fanboys anderer Marken gelyncht werde: das Hook 4 ist ein super Gerät.
Es kann mit OpenStreet Map selbst mit Karten versorgt werden, es erlaubt eigene Tiefenkarten zu laden, es kann Daten auf SD loggen um Tiefenkarten zu erstellen, hat Downscan - eben um die dicken Fischis neben dem Boot zu sehen und einen super Preistag. Zudem ist es sehr leicht und robust, der Bildschirm ist ebenfalls gut. Wenn 4 Zoll zu klein sind, muss man eben ne Nummer größer kaufen.
Ich nehme das ebenfalls vom Ruderboot oder Belly aus. Durch das Chirp (sicherlich kein High Ende Chirp) ist es wirklich sehr sensibel und stellt alles prima dar.
Was ich mit dem Ding mache ist eigentlich nur mappen, um später gute Stellen ansteuern zu können, und eben Fischschwärme suchen. Irgendwelche Einzelechos anzuwerfen bringt eh nix. Das geht dann wirklich nur mit Sidescan. Da wäre die billigste Option das Helix 5 oder Striker 7sv.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Zum pelagischen Fischen braucht man weder Down- noch Side Scan. Ich mache das nur über das klassische Sonar. Side Scan ist allerdings gut um Fische in einem größeren Radius zu finden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Ich würde sagen vernünftig und nicht teuer wird schwierig.Entweder du nimmst einmal ordentlich Geld in die Hand, und hast was mit viel Leistung und einer guten Auflösung, oder eben nicht.
Dann kann ich dir nur ein gutes gebrauchtes empfehlen, damit fährst du wohl am besten.


----------



## LenSch (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Einfach ein gebrauchtes HDS5 kaufen und glücklich werden #6


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Ich hab mir ein Simrad geholt. Klappt super vom Ruderboot aus. Hatte vorher ein Dragonfly. Das Simrad ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Ahhh ein Simrad, gibt ja zum Glück nur das eine.


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Simrad GO7 XSE Echo GPS mit TotalScan Geber

 Sorry!


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Danke für den Nachtag. Das müsste das Pendant zum Lowrance Elite 7Ti sein.


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Ja, wobei mir gesagt wurde das es besser ist. Simrad ist wohl die "Luxus Marke" von Lowrance.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Februar 2017)

Simrad ist für den Profibereich, richtig.
Kommt aber beides aus einer Fabrik.


----------



## fischbär (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Na das ist ja ein super Tip, wenn jemand nach einem preiswerten Gerät fragt! #q
Aus dem "Luxus Segment"...


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Aus einer Fabrik ja, doch Zukaufteile und Inhalt nicht gleich. Ist auch egal. Ich find es super! Das Hook von meinem Kumpel kann nicht mithalten. Ist zwar kein Elite, aber egal. Kann das Simrad nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Inwiefern kann das Hook nicht mithalten? Das Simrad hat doch zusätzlich nur Side Scan und Multitouch, oder?


----------



## Hennesee81 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Das Display ist viel klarer. Auch ist die Wiedergabe des Grundes, Fische und Köder deutlicher. Hatten beides im Boot und zwischendurch getauscht. Auch die Handhabung find ich persönlich besser.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot zum pelagischen Angeln vom Ruderboot*

Kommt immer drauf an was man ausgeben will oder was man damit will?!

Mit speicherkarte (kann ich nur empfehlen)
Normalerweisse als GPS/ kombi verfuegbar ca 400 euro.
Lowrance oder Garmin oder raymarine dragonfly.

Einfache echolotgeraete ohne GPS und ohne speichermoeglichkeit ab 200 euro.

Ob sideview bei den billigen Geraete moeglich ist keine ahnung. Fuer ungefair 600 bekommst schon ein gutes GPS/echolot mit speicherfunktion und bei Garmin einige Geraete haben sideview schon.mit drin.

Ich finde jedenfalls selbst das einsteigermodell GPS/ echolot Garmin echomap 42dv fuer unter 400 euro kann man einen twister von paar gramm deutlich sehen und wuerde ausreichen.

Natürlich muss Du Dir selber einen Batteriekasten und eine Geberstange selber bauen ca 20-50 euro oder bis zu 200 beim haendler bezahlen.


----------

